# Aktuelle Makrelenfänge



## koksbirne (18. Juli 2007)

Hallo habe mal dieses Thema eröffnet um euch zu fragen wies im moment auf Makrele geht möchte von scheveningen raus aber für viele antworten wär ich dankbar 

gruß

    Jens :vik:


----------



## Karauschenjäger (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

Moin,  in einem anderen Tröt ist zu lesen, dass ein User mit der MS MÖWE von Bensersiel/Ossiland aus in die (Nord-)See gestochen ist und dass gut* ? *gefangen wurde.

Wäre nett, wenn man wüßte, wieviel Leute an Bord waren und wieviel Makrelen und Stöcker insgesamt gefangen wurden. Wir waren mit dem gleichen Schiff Mitte Juni auch von Bensersiel ´rausgefahren und hatten mit 30 Leuten auch nur knapp über 200 Fische, also nicht gerade berauschend!

Ich fahre morgen mit der MÖWE von Hooksiel raus und werde berichten; andere sollten das auch machen, egal wie die Erfahrungen gewesen sind!

*Immer einen guten Fisch an der Schnur
wünscht Karauschenjäger
.....................................................*


----------



## makrelefan (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

moin, war gestern mit der Möwe von Bensersiel aus raus. Haben nach 1,5 std. Ausfahrt die erste Std. sehr gut gefangen, da der Kapitän einen "kleinen" Schwarm ausfindig machen konnte. Hatten alle so nach der ersten Driftrunde (3-4 Anläufe) alle so um 30 stk im Eimer. Dann kam eine Zeit nur noch vereinzelt was hoch. Zum Nachmittag haben wir wieder einen Schwqarm gefunden. Ich pers. habe nach 45 Makros aufgehört. Alle anderen haben so zw. 75 und 120 Makros gefangen (Pro partei). Fazit, Makrelen sind da, Kapitän der Möwe wie immer super. Für mich nur noch mit der Möwe.

Gruß,
makrelefan


----------



## stachelritter73 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

Hallo Leute,wir waren Gestern nach Scheveningen zum Makrelen Fische.Sind mit der m.s.Aurora von der Redrrei Groen rausgefahren.Es war wirklich ein Suuuuper Angeltag,ist alles so gelaufen wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte-Sonne-Windstärke 3-und nen Guten Platz am Heck des Kutters.Alle an Bord haben mehr oder weniger Fisch gefangen,ich selber konnte 54stck. verhaften,mein Kumpel hatte 32stck. und nen minni Dorsch den ihr unten im Bild bewundern könnt:q
Eins steht jetzt schon fest,werde im nächste Jahr nochmal so`ne Tour starten.
Gruss Mike#6


----------



## koksbirne (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*



stachelritter73 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,wir waren Gestern nach Scheveningen zum Makrelen Fische.Sind mit der m.s.Aurora von der Redrrei Groen rausgefahren.Es war wirklich ein Suuuuper Angeltag,ist alles so gelaufen wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte-Sonne-Windstärke 3-und nen Guten Platz am Heck des Kutters.Alle an Bord haben mehr oder weniger Fisch gefangen,ich selber konnte 54stck. verhaften,mein Kumpel hatte 32stck. und nen minni Dorsch den ihr unten im Bild bewundern könnt:q
> Eins steht jetzt schon fest,werde im nächste Jahr nochmal so`ne Tour starten.
> Gruss Mike#6


 

Ja will am mittwoch mit der vrojik raus is heck besser zum angeln oder is das egal wo


----------



## stachelritter73 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

Am Heck oder am Buck sind die besten Plätze,weil man da nicht so gedrängt in der reihe steht wie auf dem Rest des Kutters.


----------



## koksbirne (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

ALso denkste dass die makrele im moment super geht JA



stachelritter73 schrieb:


> Am Heck oder am Buck sind die besten Plätze,weil man da nicht so gedrängt in der reihe steht wie auf dem Rest des Kutters.


----------



## stachelritter73 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

Die Makrelen sind auf jeden fall da,sind aber auch viele kleine dabei,hat aber trotzdem super spass gemacht.
Die dickeren kommen erst ende August-September hat man mir gesagt.


----------



## koksbirne (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*



stachelritter73 schrieb:


> Die Makrelen sind auf jeden fall da,sind aber auch viele kleine dabei,hat aber trotzdem super spass gemacht.
> Die dickeren kommen erst ende August-September hat man mir gesagt.


 
Wo haste denn gefangen mehr am grund oder so normal beim hochziehen


----------



## Lars71 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

Hallo,

ist denn schon jemand von Büsum aus (z.B. mit der Kehrheim) auf Makrele raus gewesen? Und wenn ja wie waren die Fänge?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*



makrelefan schrieb:


> moin, war gestern mit der Möwe von Bensersiel aus raus. Haben nach 1,5 std. Ausfahrt die erste Std. sehr gut gefangen, da der Kapitän einen "kleinen" Schwarm ausfindig machen konnte. Hatten alle so nach der ersten Driftrunde (3-4 Anläufe) alle so um 30 stk im Eimer. Dann kam eine Zeit nur noch vereinzelt was hoch. Zum Nachmittag haben wir wieder einen Schwqarm gefunden. Ich pers. habe nach 45 Makros aufgehört. Alle anderen haben so zw. 75 und 120 Makros gefangen (Pro partei). Fazit, Makrelen sind da, Kapitän der Möwe wie immer super. Für mich nur noch mit der Möwe.
> 
> Gruß,
> makrelefan


 

menno,warum haste net bescheid gesagt#q#c|uhoh:


----------



## Karauschenjäger (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

Moin, 

*Zur Beachtung: Es gibt zwei MS Möwe - der eine ist ein Krabbenkutter und in Bensersiel stationiert, der andere ist ein relativ neuer Angelkutter beheimatet in Hooksiel/Friesland.

*Wir sind heute morgen von hooksiel mit der MS Möwe um 8 Uhr gestartet. Auf dem Kutter hatten sich 25 leute angemeldet und soviel waren es denn auch. Wir waren bereits um 07.15 Uhr am Hafen und zu unserem Erstaunem die ersten Angler. 

Da auch niemand auf dem Kutter war, "enterten" wir das Schiff und positionierten unsere Angelruten (natürlich) am Heck.Unmittelbar danach kamen bereits die anderen Angler und verteilten ihre Angelgeräte an der Reling (Relingklette oder Schnur zum Befestigen mitnehmen).

Gegen 8 Uhr ging es dann los, nachdem das mit der Bezahlerei (36 Euro) erledigt war. Kurz vor Wangerooge war der eerste Stopp und wir sollten unsere Angelsachen "nass werden lassen"! Einige wenige Makrelen und mehr kleine Stöcker wurden gehoben, auch beim nächsten Stopp hinter der Insel war es nicht besser.

Dann entdeckte der Kapitän (oder sein Bootsmann ?), der sich zwischenzeitlich mehr dem Studium der BILD-Zeitung als dem Steuerrad widmete, dass vor uns ein Möwenschwarm über den Wellen wäre, der möglicherweise vermuten ließe, dass unter diesem Schwarm im Nordseewasser auch Makrelen sein könnten und fuhr mit Vollgas auf dieses Ziel zu.

Tatsächlich waren wir dann im Schwarm, einige hatten 5 Makrelen auf einmal an ihren Paternostern und es lief ganz gut, naja, jedenfalls für uns, denn mehrere Fahrgäste aus Schwaben, die durch das Ausleihen einer Makrelenangel auf dem Kutter glaubten, sie hätten den "Ritterschlag" zum Petriejünger erhalten, überfiel urplötzlich ein Unwohlsein und sie fütterten über die Bordwand reichlich an.

Irgendwann war der Schwarm weg und wir fuhren immer nördlich der Insel Wangerooge entlang und hatten ausgiebig Gelegenheit, die auf Reede liegenden Tanker und Tonnenleger zu begutachten. Mehrere Male hatten wir noch Gelegenheit, zu angeln, aber so ganz viel an Makrelen brachte es denn nicht mehr.

Der Wind nahm auch zu, geschätzte Stärke 5, manchmal auch 6 mit weißen Schaumkronen auf den Wellenkämmen, und die Bereitschaft, Neptun zu opfern nahm bei insgesamt acht Leute auch kein Ende.....

Gegen 15.30 Uhr legten wir wieder an, jeder hatte so 30 - 40 Makrelen und einige Stöcker gefangen, sehr unterschiedlich in der Größe, und ein 2er-Team hatten es zusammen sogar auf etwas über 100 Stück gebracht. Es war wieder sehr schön!

*Immer einen guten Fisch an der Schnur
wünscht Karauschenjäger
...................................................*


----------



## Wanne (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

Sieht ja sehr ruhig aus die See. Bei uns war es am 30.06. sehr heftig. Haben mit der MS Möwe Hooksiel auch keinen einzigen gefangen... :-(


----------



## Karauschenjäger (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

Moin, Wanne, willst Du damit sagen, dass Ihr bei der Ausfahrt mit der MS Möwe von Hooksiel aus Ende Juni nicht einen einzigen Makrelenschwanz gesehen habt?

Bei uns gabs nachmittags auch mal Windstärke 6 und man mußte sich gewaltig festhalten, aber ein paar von den Eumels gingen ans Vorfach! Aber jetzt scheint alles besser zu laufen...

*Immer einen guten Fisch an der Schnur
wünscht Karauschenjäger
.........................................................*


----------



## matzespatze (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

Hallöchen,
wie sieht es zur zeit aus mit den Makrelen?
Wir wollen Sonntag mal los und unser Glück versuchen.
Liebe Grüße aus Bremen


----------



## koksbirne (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

Also war mit der reedereij vrojik aus scheveningen am 25.7.07 draussen geiles wetter zwar nen bischen verbrannt aber egal nur sehr viel wellengang naja fänge hab mit meinem onkel zusammen in eine tonne gefischt hatten 76 makrelen und haben nur ca die hälfte der stops mitgeangelt wenn wir gewollt häten hätten wir jetz ca 150-200 makrelen viele kleine aber auch brummer also nur zu empfehlen von scheveningen mit dem boot raus zu fahren


----------



## Möwe01 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

Moin Jens,
da habt ihr ja Glück gehabt. Wir wollten am Dienstag und die Tour wurde am Abend vorher wg.Sturm abgesagt. Neuer Versuch am kommenden Dienstag.Seid ihr mit dem großen Dampfer raus?Jede Menge Platz drauf, nicht war.#6Wie weit isser denn gefahren?Top-Federfarbe war???
Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## H.Christians (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

Was gefangen wird zur Zeit kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber wir haben zur Zeit nee Menge Wind(böen 60-70Kmh).Ich weiss nicht ob da überhaupt ein Kutter raussfährt und wenn doch,ob es dann noch Spaß macht:v:v:v


----------



## xantener (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

Fahre morgen nach Scheveningen mit meinem Bruder zusammen. 
Will nochmal mein Glück versuchen #:

Werde heute nachmittag mal in Scheveningen anrufen und nachfragen ob die morgen rausfahren angesagt ist windstärke 4 aber man weiß ja nie


----------



## koksbirne (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*



Möwe01 schrieb:


> Moin Jens,
> da habt ihr ja Glück gehabt. Wir wollten am Dienstag und die Tour wurde am Abend vorher wg.Sturm abgesagt. Neuer Versuch am kommenden Dienstag.Seid ihr mit dem großen Dampfer raus?Jede Menge Platz drauf, nicht war.#6Wie weit isser denn gefahren?Top-Federfarbe war???
> Viele Grüße
> Klaus


 
also ja der große dampfer aber richtig platz drauf  gefahren ka wie weit ca ne stunde 10 bis zum ersten halt und gegen 13 uhr aufn rückweg gemacht und top farbe war bei mir nich federn sondern die mit den fäden und der folie so einmal türkies und grün war auch akzeptabel aber türlies war top und die haken ja relativ klein nich so groß hoffe es hilft dir wenn nich schreib nochma


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

Ich nehm schon seit Jahren nur noch die Dinger mit den "Fäden". Bei mir ist auch immer rot/türkis der Favourit. Von den halben Hühnern bin ich schon lange ab...
Nächsten Mittwoch ist die Möwe in Bensersiel zum zweiten mal gebucht. Hoffentlich gibt's nicht wieder ne Absage wegen Wind...

Gruß und Petri 
Björn


----------



## docNick (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

Welche "mit den Fäden" meinst du denn? Ich dachte immer, dass die Federn die absoluten Bringer sind. Habe ich zumindest immer bisher benutzt. Habe nächste Woche Samstag die Trip Tender in Scheveningen mit meinem Verein gechartert. Wäre ja mal einen Versuch wert, neue Köder auszuprobieren.
Worin liegt der Vorteil? Bessere Fänge oder vor allem bessere Haltbarkeit (die Federn sind ja nach ein paar Makrelen meistens total zerrupft)?
Petri
Nicolas


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

Die Haltbarkeit ist auf jeden Fall besser. Aber vor allem, wenn nur einzelne Makrelen da sind, fängt man meiner Ansicht nach mit diesen Kunststoff-Teilen deutlich besser. 
Lassen sich schwer beschreiben die Dinger. Statt der Feder haben die ein kleines "Büschel" Kunststoff-Fäden in unterschiedlichen Farben, zum Teil etwas fluoreszierend. Ich schneide immer noch ein kleines Stück ab, um Fehlbisse zu reduzieren. 

Mal was anderes: Wenn man zu Anfang der Makrelensaison viele Kleine fängt, und im August deutlich Größere, sind die Burschen dann in den 6 bis 8 Wochen so viel gewachsen, oder kommen die Größeren einfach später im Jahr vor die Küste???

Gruß und Petri
Björn


----------



## Havorred01 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

Moin moin!! 
Fährt einer von euch zwischendurch mal zufällig in Dornumersiel/Accumersiel raus ? 
Wollen am Sonntag los bei angesagten 30°, kaum Wind und Sonne satt .:q 
Ich bin im moment nicht so optimistisch, was das angeln betrifft, aber wir werden mal sehen was geht. 
vielleicht kann mir ja einer Hoffnung machen. 
Gruss 

Havorred01


----------



## matzespatze (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

Hallöchen,
Ja, wir fahren mit 6 Mann Sonntag von Dornumersiel aus.
Mit Der Ms Freya!
Ich freu mich auch schon auf die 30° C
Gruss Matze


----------



## xantener (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

Habe vorhin in Scheveningen angerufen morgen ist da Windstärke 4 angesagt. 

Also werde mich in 5Std dann mal auf den Weg machen und mein glück versuchen #a


----------



## xantener (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

So bin gerade wieder da. 

Habe 102 Makrelen gefangen und 2 Wittlinge von 10 cm :q
Die beiden schwimmen aber wieder fröhlich im meer rum :s


Wetter war echt gut Sonnenschein. Windstärke 3-4. 

Habe sogar noch 2-3mal ausgesetzt.


----------



## koksbirne (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

Siehste geht doch is doch klasse was sat die größe ??


----------



## xantener (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

Also das hat mich ja gewundert viele große dabei ich sage mal so 40% waren schon recht groß. 

Und das obwohl die großen ja meist erst ende august / anfang september da sind.


----------



## Brabuspower (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

Bei mir solls Morgen auf die Tiger gehen. Aber ich weiß nicht ob daraus etwas wird. Die Wettervorhersagen lassen nicht grad schönes zu. Muss sowieso nochmal Abends durchklingeln, mal schauen.

MfG Brabuspower


----------



## koksbirne (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*



xantener schrieb:


> Also das hat mich ja gewundert viele große dabei ich sage mal so 40% waren schon recht groß.
> 
> Und das obwohl die großen ja meist erst ende august / anfang september da sind.


 

Ja das hatte mich auch gewundert hab auch ca 40 prozent dicke makrelen


----------



## Brabuspower (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

Schade Tour abgesagt, könnte :v
Aber naja was will man machen. Der Wettergott hat halt nicht alle lieb. Wäre echt soooo gern Morgen raus.

MfG Brabuspower


----------



## xantener (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

Dienstag soll es doch wieder besser werden vll könnteste ja dann fahren. 
Durche Woche ist da ja eh nicht soviel los #h


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

Tja, wieder mal Sturm an der Nordsee. Morgen sieht auch nicht gut aus. Hoffe mal, dass wir Mittwoch rausfahren. Lt. Vorhersage soll es dann nur noch mit 3-4 pusten. Aber ob die Makrelen nach so einem Sturm auch hungrig sind?!? Bzw. die Dünung sich überhaupt schon wieder gelegt hat?
Ist da eigentlich was dran, dass man die Burschen am besten bei schönem Wetter fängt? Ich war bisher nie bei schlechtem Wetter los.....

Gruß
Björn


----------



## xantener (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

Mein dad war damals schonmal bei Windstärke 5-6 raus und hatte auch den Sack voll. 
Glaube eher das man bei schönem Wetter die Makrellen besser findet. 
Dann kann man sich zb an den Möwen orientieren oder sowas.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

Na, dann schauen wir mal, ob es morgen losgeht. Webcam von Langeoog zeigt noch ne böse Brandung.....
Hab mir vorsichtshalber schon mal ne Packung Anti-Kotz-Kaugummi gekauft :-( War bisher noch nie nötig, aber man soll nie nie sagen...

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (2. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

Tja, die Tour gestern war nix. Tolles Wetter, reichlich Seegang (wohl noch vom Sturm der beiden Vortage) aber kaum Fisch. Meine beiden Kumpels hatten 3 und 5 Makrelen, ich vier. Mit 5 Fischen war man bereits der Held auf dem Kutter. Viele, wenn nicht die Mehrzahl, hatten nicht eine Makrele. Die paar Gefangenen waren zudem noch alle samt recht klein. Naja, denke mal, an der Besatzung lag es nicht. Die waren schon bemüht. Aber es war einfach kein Schwarm in der Nähe, und auch die Wracks brachten nur ganz vereinzelt Fisch. Und das auch erst um die Mittagszeit zum Hochwasser... 
Mal schauen, ob man die Tage noch Fangmeldungen liest, vielleicht fahren wir dann nochmal hoch.

Naja, wenigstens mit meinen Anti-Kotz-Kaugummis konnte ich einige Leute beglücken. Die anschließenden Feldstudien zeigten jedoch, dass die Dinger auch nicht immer helfen 
Statt nur Bleie und Paternoster sollte die Kutterbesatzung man solche Dinger verkaufen. Da könnten die nen richtigen Euro mit machen.... Der ein oder andere auf dem Kahn betritt nach der Tour garantiert nie wie ein Schiff ))


Gruß und Petri
Björn


----------



## matzespatze (3. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

Hi Bjoern,
von wo seit ihr denn gefahren?
Wir wollen Sonntag von Dornumersiel aus fahren und hoffen 
auf einen tollen Tag mit schönen Fischen.
Gruss Matze


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (4. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

Von Bensersiel aus mit der Möwe

Gruß
Björn


----------



## makrelefan (5. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> menno,warum haste net bescheid gesagt#q#c|uhoh:



Sorry, ich wusste nicht, dass Bensersiel für dich auch in Frage kommt. nächstes Mal sag ich bescheid.


----------



## docNick (5. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

Waren gestern von Scheveningen mit der Trip Tender als Vollcharter raus. Super Sonne und Wind um 5 mit entsprechendem Seegang. Makrelen waren nur in kleinen Trupps unterwegs und daher kaum zu finden. Der Käpt´n hat sich wirklich alle Mühe gegeben und hat dann letztendlich gegen 14.00 Uhr noch einen kleinen Schwarm erwischt, in dem es dann zwei Minuten lang nur "full houses" mit sehr großen Makrelen gab. So hatte ich am Ende 44 Makrelen und einen Maifisch. Auch auf den anderen Schiffen sah es ähnlich aus. Durschnittsfang lag bei ca. 20 Stk.
Interessant war zu sehen, wie die Kommunikation zwischen den Booten und auch Reedereien läuft. In dem besagten Schwarm lag ein Kutter und funkte die anderen an. Nach 20 min. lagen alle Kutter der Scheveninger Flotte in dem Schwarm obwohl die Anfahrt sehr lang war.


----------



## ranger930 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

Moin,

wir waren gestern ( 6.8.2007 ) mit der MS Blauort aus Büsum
raus bis unter Helgoland.
Wetter sonnig, Wind mässig, nur auf der Heimfahrt kam ein wenig Wasser rüber,
mit 4 Leuten hatten wir 391 Makrelen, 1 kl. Dorsch und nur 2 Holzmakrelen.

Ein Geiler Tag ! 

|supergri

Gruss ranger930


----------



## steve71 (8. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

Lars, Detlef und ich waren gestern von Büsum mir der Kehrheim los, hatten die Blauort immer in Sicht. Wir hatten zusammen 110 Makrelen und ein paar Holzmakrelen. Leider waren die Getigerten recht klein aber der Tag hat insgesamt viel Spaß gemacht! 

So ein Ergebnis wie Ranger auf der Blauort hatte niemand bei uns an Bord.

Gruß Steve


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (14. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

War die letzten Tage nochmal jemand los? Lohnt es noch, oder muss man mittlerweile schon weit raus (Helgoland)?

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Goedi6 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

Hallo Björn DX,

zu den aktuellen Fängen kann ich leider nichts sagen,
war das letzte mal vor 6 Wochen auf Makrele!

Mir ist aufgefallen das du aus Pr. Ströhen kommst.

Wir fahren von der Hochseegruppe des ASV Sulingen insgesamt
3x im Jahr auf Makrele. Die nächste Fahrt ist am 25.08. von Bensersiel aus. Fahrtzeit des Kutters: 5:00 - 14:00
Fahrpreis incl. Busfahrt 60,- Euro.
Wir nehmen immer gerne Gäste mit.
Ist nur so eine idee, vielleicht kommt das ja für dich in Frage.
Zusteigemöglichkeit wäre in Wehrbleck.

Bei weiteren Fragen hier meine E-Mail Adresse:
frankgoedeker@gmx.de


Gruß
Frank Gödeker


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (18. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

So, morgen gehts nochmal los. Wetter sieht ja nicht so übel aus. Mal schauen, ob's was wird....

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Angelmati (18. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

HY war vor 2 Wochen mit der Kehrheim 2 Unterwegs und haben echt klasse gefangen !
Wir hatten zu zweit 104 Makrelen gefangen!:m


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (18. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

wir waren letztens mit einem gemietenten boot vor der küste von neustadt!
die andren beiden haben dort noch nie makrelen gefangen, immer nur dorsche, wittlinge und heringe!
dismal hatten wir ca. 20 stück!
ich hatte einmal voll haus!
völlig ungewöhnlich!


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (18. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

War gestern nach Arbeit Makrelen-Angeln,alles unter 30 cm
wurde zurueckgesetzt,trotzdem war die Satte nach 10Minuten voll.
Ok,ich weiss,gemein,weil ich nur 300m bis zum Fjord brauche und das jeden Tag,groesste bislang 42cm.


Der  STF  #h


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (19. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

So, war heute mit einem Kumpel von Hooksiel aus los. Keinen gewaltigen Schwarm erwischt, aber der Käpt'n hat sich wirklich Mühe gegeben, und immer wieder Stellen gefunden, wo ganz passabel Makrelen hoch kamen.
Leider bestimmt 70% recht Kleine, der Rest passabel. "Kapitale" habe ich überhaupt nicht gesehen. Die Besatzung sagte, dass es die letzten Male meist kleinere Makrelen gewesen wären. 
Ich hab auf dem ganzen Schiff keinen Stöcker in den Fischkisten gesehen. Mag sein, dass der ein oder andere gefangen wurde, aber aufgefallen ist mir nicht einer. Die waren wohl heute nicht zu Hause.... Naja, nicht schlimm drum.
Am Ende hatte mein Kumpel 31, ich 37 Makrelen. Damit lagen wir wohl ganz gut denke ich. War ein schöner Tag auf See, auch wenn die Fische etwas größer hätten sein können!

Gruß und Petri
Björn


----------



## stachelritter73 (25. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

Hi Angelkolegen,
Wir waren Gestern in Scheveningen auf Makrele,die Makrelen sind anscheinend nicht mehr da.
Wir haben mit drei Mann,19stck. Makrelen gefangen#d 
Aufn ganzen Kutter hatten wir damit schon viel ????
Bei den anderen Rederrein war  es ähnlich.
Werde im nächsten Jahr meine Touren einmal im Juni und einmal im Juli machen,da sind die Eimer voll.
Aber trotzdem ein Geiler Angeltag,das Wetter hat Mitgespielt,- Sonne und wenig Wind.
Übriegens werden die Makrelen nicht größer im August,waren 70% kleine,sie werden wohl nur sehr viel weniger:m

Gruss Mike


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Makrelenfänge*

Mitglied


				Dabei seit: 07.2007
 				Ort: Stelle
 				 				 					Beiträge: 11 				







*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?* 
*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 19.07.07
*Kutter:* MS "Blauort"
*Heimathafen:* Büsum
*Wind:* 2-3 (S/W), später auffrischend
*Himmel:* Klar/Sonnig
*Drift:* Stark bis heftig
*Angel-/Fangtiefe:* von 10-16
*Jigfarbe:* -
*Pilkerfarbe:* -
*Montage:* Makrelenvorfach
*Wer:* Ich und Kumpel sowie diverse Touris
*Fänge (bei mir):* 15 Makrelen und 1 45er Dorsch
*Sonstiges:* Es war ein absoluter Reinfall keiner!!! hat azuf dem Boot mehr als 30 Stück alleine gefangen.
Egbert hat sich die falsche Seite von Helgoland ausgesucht. 
In der ersten Drift hatten wir sage und schreibe 3 Makrelen oben aufm Heck und nur ein paar kleine Viecher aufm gesamten Boot. 
Die Makrelen waren im Verhältniss sehr sehr klein mit ein paar ausnahmen.
Leider hat er auch NIE!!!! durch gesagt in welcher Tiefe sie stehen bzw wie tief es eig ist an der Stelle ist#d

Wir hatten nur EINE Drift in der wir richt geil gefangen haben. Zuerst hatten wir NUR Dorsche von bis... und dann kamen die Makrelen. Unverständlich für mich (und andere ) sind wir dann weiter gefahren anstatt nochmal drüberzu driften..#q

Die driften waren eh iwe komisch er tuttet an nichts tut sich und nach 2 min tutet er ab#c#c
Es sah auch danach aus das er teilweise so aus als wenn er auf verdacht gestoppt hat.

Die Driften liefen teilweise paralell zum Boot. so das ein vernüftiges angeln unmöglich war, weil man aufpassen musste das man sich nicht mit seinen nachbarn verhakt

Alles im allen war die Tour ein Reifall. Für mich und für alle anderen auch.

Ps: Die Kehrheim lag bereits geputzt!!! im Hafen als wir ankamen.....(kann sich jeder selsbt seinen teil zu denken).

Mfg

Mc Klappstuhl


Ich kann dieses Schiff nicht weiter empfehlen.  Ist zwar schon länge rher aber ich wollte es hier nochmal reinsetztzen


----------

